# B-a-n-a-n-a...



## DaceyJ (Apr 9, 2018)

...Plant.
Thought I should create a separate post so I can stop hijacking Olddog's threads. 
Got some banana plants in from eBay and there are a few damaged leaves from shipping as expected. I'm unsure if I should just discard the leaves or the entire stalk their on; never ran across this specific conundrum.
Don't know why I'm attaching a picture, other than that I took it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Cut the stem at the base. New will grow out. And cut any leaf that starts to yellow ASAP.


----------



## DaceyJ (Apr 9, 2018)

Thank you kindly. Went and performed banana plant surgery.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Yes on banana plants it's not just the leaf but the entire stem the leaf is on. Each stem sprout is a leaf. They look to have some good shoots on the. They should do nicely for you.


----------



## Be77aPe5cA (Jul 14, 2019)

Immnot sure if this is just for banana plants.
But how important is it to remove yellow or yellowing leaves from underwater plants?


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

When ever the color of the leaf turns from lush green to yellow there is always a sign of deficiency, either in water quality or plant nutrient. Remove the entire leaf (carefully) as close to the base as you can. Or to the first junction of the next leaf. Always check the water parameters and PH level to see what is changing. Yellow leaves will not revert back to green, so they are better off removed from the plant. In doing this it allows the other leaves on the plant that are not turning yellow to get needed food that is being wasted on a dyeing leaf. 

In plants such as Ferns you may see black spots on the leaves. This is normal and if you let them go you will find in a few days there are roots growing from them. This is propagation of ferns. In a few weeks you will see that the black spots have formed rhizomes and new leaves. They can be cut behind the rhizome and placed on the substrate where the roots will work their way into the soil. Do not cover the rhizome, make sure it stays uncovered and the plant will continue to grow.


----------



## Be77aPe5cA (Jul 14, 2019)

Dont want to jack thread, but maybe will help banana plant guy..



So the leaves on my last mekong/anubias first got black algae from too much light.
I rubbed it off with fingers, but the leaves have since turned yellow, and the new leaves
are yellow, dead within days


I just brought a bunch of rocks and mekong grafted plants to replace it.

i have since dulled the lights to prevent sunburn (tank light off 12 hours)


Now i dont have soil for those lovely roots i see to go into, maybe they simply cant thrive without it,


Anyway, I was going to buy some Excel/Flourish, etcto help them out. 

The guy told me this stuff has both in it and then some



Brand is BIOTOPE., and it's called Bio-Green FE (on the left there). Any help appreiciate.


Thanks, resume your thread dude


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Flourish excel is not a fertilizer it is a carbon supplement. and should not be confused as such. Flourish and flourish advanced are all around ferts. Excel should never be used in low light plants such as Anubias, ferns and swords. High medium light plants that require more minerals and carbon would be plants that would be requiring carbon and CO2 supplements. When buying plants do the resurch on the plants needs before just adding them to a tank. (needs such as light, need for CO2 and carbon, PH and water temp.) These are the things to consider before planting a tank. 

Many times here on the forum we recommend beginner plants such as Ferns, Anubis, swords, mosses and crypts) Generally these plants require very little in the way of care and grow well in almost any aquarium. As far as their needs (low light plants, No CO2 needs, and general fertilizer. such as plant tabs and flourish or flourish advanced ) Banana plants do well in low light but really need a medium light and a fertilizer supplement like flourish since they do not root and they feed through the rhizome and leaves.


----------



## DaceyJ (Apr 9, 2018)

Banana plants got the approval from my plakat. 
I figured I needed to chop the stems, it just really pained me to do so, but hopefully they'll have new shoots soon.


----------



## DaceyJ (Apr 9, 2018)

Be77aPe5cA said:


> Dont want to jack thread, but maybe will help banana plant guy..


LOL can this be my new screen name? 😆


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

The bubble nest seal of approval. Can't ask for better from any plant. LOL


----------



## Be77aPe5cA (Jul 14, 2019)

see below


----------



## Be77aPe5cA (Jul 14, 2019)

Old Dog 59 said:


> Flourish excel is not a fertilizer it is a carbon supplement. and should not be confused as such. Flourish and flourish advanced are all around ferts. Excel should never be used in low light plants such as Anubias, ferns and swords. High medium light plants that require more minerals and carbon would be plants that would be requiring carbon and CO2 supplements. When buying plants do the resurch on the plants needs before just adding them to a tank. (needs such as light, need for CO2 and carbon, PH and water temp.) These are the things to consider before planting a tank.
> 
> Many times here on the forum we recommend beginner plants such as Ferns, Anubis, swords, mosses and crypts) Generally these plants require very little in the way of care and grow well in almost any aquarium. As far as their needs (low light plants, No CO2 needs, and general fertilizer. such as plant tabs and flourish or flourish advanced ) Banana plants do well in low light but really need a medium light and a fertilizer supplement like flourish since they do not root and they feed through the rhizome and leaves.



Mate. I asked you a simple question about a product.


I gave you some background info so you wouldn't praddle on like a granny about
this and that, but surprise you do anyway. You said 'CO2' four times in one reply, <<snip>>.
Some of you 1337 guys are incapable of giving out practical advice to different skillsets.


Or were you taking my advice to just 'carry on with your thread' and that repsponse was for banana plant guy.
That what i get for jakcing a thread tho i guess.
Peace


Edit: i dont know why that double posted. Mod cant you please fix, ta


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Be77aPe5cA said:


> Mate. I asked you a simple question about a product.
> 
> 
> I gave you some background info so you wouldn't praddle on like a granny about
> ...


Well It's this way MATE The product you have asked about is only sold in Australia, and not in the market in the States. The products you ask about are 
Water conditioners period. They are not Fertilizers. They are not advertised as such. So as far as this Granny is concerned The comparison you asked about Stands. 

Please do your research before attempting to hijack a post. As far as your skill sets Tell me all about your experience and the years you have been in this hobby. Don't continue to troll the posts unless you know for sure what you are talking about.


----------



## DaceyJ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hey, you're being very rude to someone trying to help you. 

If you had a clue, you would listen to him instead of insulting someone more experienced than yourself. Take your behavior somewhere else. You sound very entitled and unpleasant.


----------



## Be77aPe5cA (Jul 14, 2019)

lol, ok whatever.

Gave you both a like/thanks to keep your dopamine going.
peace & Take care


----------

